# Anybody had/shot a Trad Tech Pinnacle II longbow?



## Shane Whitlock (Feb 13, 2012)

Been thinking about get a Trad Tech Pinnacle II longbow. Just wondering if anybody has any input on them. I have a pair of ilf recurve limbs that i want to put on a wood riser, and thought I could add some more money  to the purchase of the riser and make it a combo.


----------



## John Abbott (Feb 14, 2012)

Ive shot one with long bow limbs, very quite and no hand shock. I was impressed.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 14, 2012)

IMO, Good riser, made by Samick.
19" long, High grip, all wood, lateral limb adjustments, radius shelf.
I have shot mine with:
48# Dryad Epic Long Longbow Limbs
46# Kaya Tropic Long Recurve Limbs
42# Dryad Epic 4G's Longbow
52# TradTech BlackMax Recurve Limbs

BY far, it shoots best with the Kaya's, worst with the Trad Techs.

I also like a Galaxy Riser, also made by Samick.
17", Medium Grip, all wood, radius shelf.
I have this one currently set with 44# Dryad 4G Longbow Limbs.

I also have a 15# Sky TDX all aluminum riser I am setting up aith 36# Dryad 4G lomgbow limbs.

What I have learned in the last few months.
Pick a riser that feels good and sets up well for your style.
The performance is with the limbs.

One minus with these wood risers is no pre-threaded holes for
an elevated rest, or plunger, or stabilizer if you would want to try 
any of those.
I am looking for a good deal on a used 21" Hoyt Excel to experiment with.

I have heard some not so good things abut the Tradtech glass longbow limbs. (aka the $179.00 option).

If you can make the shoot this Saturday, I will have all three with me, and you are welcome to take hold, and sling a few arrows with them.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Feb 14, 2012)

Sounds great, I am hoping to get down there and definitly like to take a few shots. thanks


----------



## dpoole (Feb 14, 2012)

shot some of JEFFS last sat and they flat sling a arrow.


----------

